# Yahoo- Probiotics, the latest food fad (Chambersburg Public Opinion)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

One of the hottest food trends recently has become probiotics. Probiotic labels and claims can be found on many different foods at your local grocery store.View the full article


----------

